# Interest flagging in a family holiday party



## debodun (Nov 8, 2017)

Fifty years ago, the family party was much larger - relatives came as far as 50 miles to attend. We actually had a program with anyone that could performing songs, instrumental music, etc., and we played lots of nice games. Now we just eat then sit and pass gas (from both orifices) for 2 hours.

However, over the years the older ones have passed on and the ones still on this side of the grass are not in great health. Some of my cousins have kids, but those kids do not come to the parties. Sometimes even my cousins and/or their spouses say they have to work and if one doesn't come, neither does the other. Usually one shows up an keeps looking at the time and sitting on the edge of their seat like we're keeping them from something. My youngest cousin turned 53 this year and his kids are living overseas with their families. It is just sad for me to think how this tradition is petering out. If we get a dozen people, that is a good turnout.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2017)

My cousin and I were recently having an email conversation along the same lines in recent weeks.  She is 3 years older than me, and when we were younger, large family gatherings at the holidays were the norm.  First at our grandparents home, then at my parents house for most gatherings.  Thanksgiving, Christmas AND New years.  
Our family is so spread out now, it is inconcevable to try it again.  She does not even see her two kids all that much any more.
Our family did have a reunion a few years back, which was great.  Saw cousins I had not seen in  years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

We used to have a large family reunion every summer in a local park pavilion or on the lawn at someones home or camp.

In the sixties it would draw over 100 people and it drew people from several states.

It took work to keep track of everyone and to make sure that people knew far enough in advance so they could keep the day open but the biggest thing was that people made an effort to attend.

These days no one is willing to make the effort to organize the event or to tie up a weekend day to attend.

I guess that was then and this is now!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2017)

Well,  We all know that things change, even without our help because there's not much we can do about it.

So we must adapt to things.  Just keep on smiling.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2017)

The thing is, back in the day those big family gatherings ( and we had many I have a huge family).... were the way for everyone to get to see and talk to each other when they hadn't been in contact for a while... but nowadays with email, face-timing, Facebook.. texting... skyping...everyone gets to see or at least here about all the family events at the touch of a button... so they don't feel it's necessary so much to get together for any kind of gathering unless maybe it's a wedding or funeral. Another thing too, is that these days people often live much further away from their relatives due to work commitments , than they did years ago where most people lived within a few miles of their family members...nowadays people live in different counties, different states, different countries even ( like my own daughter)... 

I miss the days when all my relatives got together for family occasions...sometimes there would be a hundred or more in one place...I wish we could go back to those days...I haven't seen most of my cousins who I grew up with for decades...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2017)

Things have really changed over the years from large family Holiday dinners to summer family parties. My Sister in law got so annoyed that we have not all been together for such a long time. She arranged for a party at a center near her. It was in the early October and it was wonderful. Almost everyone came Parents,children.Grandparents and even great grandparents. Everyone had an enjoyable time seeing us all together. I think it was meant to happen because one of the nephews son who was turning 30yrs old in two days was there too. None of us had seen him for a long while because he was suffering from complications from Lyme's disease that he had contacted over 10yrs ago. We had a birthday cake for him and gifts. He was thrilled,but sadly 2 days later he passed away in his sleep. It makes me so very happy that we were all together and he was having a great time. That made the reason we will continue to get together all the time.


----------

